# pop up?



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Ages ago I had a problem accessing the forum, with it always going to a red security screen. I remember at the time it was mentioned in this part of the forum and the mods asking for details.

Anyway that hasn't happened for quite a while but twice so far today on accessing the page from my pc, using internet explorer I have had a pop up asking me if I want to save a file:

Do you want to save s_ORSkYorOWi_1348227700.js from cdn.w55c.net?

Just thought id mention it here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I never use IE, but never had any pop ups on Chrome or FireFox when using this site.
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe just my pc, will change my browser see if it sorts the problem

Thanks


----------

